# Gardai using mobile phones while driving ..



## Buffett (30 Apr 2008)

Over the last week, I have seen about 3 different gardai driving around while talking on their mobile phone. Each time there was another Garda in the passenger seat.

Is it one law for us and another for them ? Is there any law exempting them from prosecution for this ?


----------



## Frank (30 Apr 2008)

One law for us one for them.

Easy next question


----------



## mercman (30 Apr 2008)

Gardai use mobile phones because of scanners. criminals can listen to the two way radios, so they use mobiles to avoid criminals hearing their movements.


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2008)

mercman said:


> Gardai use mobile phones because of scanners. criminals can listen to the two way radios, so they use mobiles to avoid criminals hearing their movements.



I'd be inclined to think we all make personal calls during work hours, why should the Gardai be any different?


----------



## z105 (30 Apr 2008)

> I'd be inclined to think we all make personal calls during work hours, why should the Gardai be any different?



Well if you read the title of the thread you'll see the op's point ! It's about using phones while driving, it's illegal.


----------



## mercman (30 Apr 2008)

Because I told you already. These are the persons who are dealing with enforcing the law, not organising a tea party.


----------



## mercman (30 Apr 2008)

And most decent employers and companies restrict personal calls to emergencies only.


----------



## mercman (30 Apr 2008)

Scati = quite right too !!


----------



## z105 (30 Apr 2008)

> They dont have radios any more, they are given phone to contact the stations, grow up the lot of ye, what whinging nation we have become. There has been plenty of previous threads on this topic, its even been on Joe Duffy, and still people whinge. If that is all that bothering ye, i had my house bugled two months ago, and i was glad they had some form of communication with them. They told me for a long time the radios were so bad, they had to use there own mobiles to contact the stations, and eventually about 2 years ago they were offically issued with phone that they can only use at work instead of radios. Why do people in ireland now always want to think the worst.


Perhaps the Gardai should lead by example ? Using a mobile phone whilst driving is illegal, the Gardai are not above the law, it doesn't set a very good example to, in particular, younger drivers to see the enforcers of the law actually breaking those very laws.


----------



## Satanta (30 Apr 2008)

scati said:


> ....and eventually about 2 years ago they were offically issued with phone that they can only use at work instead of radios.


It begs the question why they weren't also issued with hands free kits for use while driving (or if they have why they're not being used)... or at least use the speaker phone.


----------



## JoeB (30 Apr 2008)

I can't believe the attitude of many people here...

If there is a problem with radios why isn't this country's police force issued with upgraded radios, instead of mobile phones... seems pathetic to me, typical Irish solution to a simple problem.

Secondly it's not the use of the mobile that's illegal while driving, it's holding it in your hand... what prevents the police from using hands free kits like everyone else? Are they completely incapable of even trying to observe the law?

Obviously I have little respect for them but that is because they seem to think that being a guard allows you to disregard the very law you are sworn to uphold... 

In other countries I believe individual rank and file guards would be prosecuted for breaking the law.. here everyone gets behind them and makes excuses for them.. pathetic and it damages us all...


----------



## SNOWBALL (1 May 2008)

The original poster obviously has a grudge must have been caught driving with the phone.Poor you get over it ,the guards have a tough enough job and small minded people making making useless statements dont help.


----------



## Angrygirl (1 May 2008)

JoeBallantin said:


> If there is a problem with radios why isn't this country's police force issued with upgraded radios


 
This is in the process of being done, my boyfriend is in this section and they are putting alot of funds and time into making sure the airwaves are secure


----------



## addob (1 May 2008)

I understand that they need phones to communicate but why was the driver on the phone and not the one in the passenger seat??

Lead by example.


----------



## werner (1 May 2008)

mercman said:


> Because I told you already. These are the persons who are dealing with enforcing the law, not organising a tea party.


 
The last I heard Ireland is a democratic society governed by the rule of law, all treated equally.

Of course you can daily witness the Gardai driving illegally, the worst I seen was a GArda wagon driving up Abbey st on the Luas tracks the Garda driver munching a sandwich whilst talking happily on the mobile.

As most drivers have seen the Gardai using mobiles, openly flouting the law it is obvious they need to get their own house in order.

How can the authorities expect anyone to have respect for road traffic laws when the Gardai may be witnessed daily flouting them?


----------



## SNOWBALL (1 May 2008)

I never have used my mobile while driving

*i seriously dont believe that,* next time you see a guard on the phone driving if you feel so strongly!!! why dont you take the car reg and then ring HQ or even better the ombudsman and file you complaint and tell them its illegal!!!.Log the date and time and they will have a record of who is driving.


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> *i seriously dont believe that,*


 
Why not?

I've never used a mobile whilst driving either BTW.


----------



## MrMan (1 May 2008)

What the people that are supporting the guards on this one are forgetting is that driving while holding a mobile is illegal for a reason not as a convenience. It was seen as a contributing factor to road accidents and the 'carnage on our roads' they not only should be obeying the law, they should be respecting us the citizens they are supposed to be protecting by not driving in an irresponsible manner. While they are at it the advanced driving courses they do should include using indicators and the other basics that us mere mortals abide by.


----------



## z105 (1 May 2008)

> *“*_Section 3 of the Road Traffic Act 2006 makes it an offence to drive a vehicle while holding a mobile phone.  An offence is committed by holding a mobile phone while driving and matters such as whether or not the phone was being used or switched on at the time are not relevant. _
> _"Bluetooth" and other hands-free devices do not come within the scope of the prohibition. The definition of 'holding a mobile phone' covers holding it by hand or supporting it with some other part of the body.  The definition prohibits the practice of cradling a mobile phone in the nook of the neck and shoulder._
> _From Autumn 2006, the offence will attract 2 penalty points on payment of a fixed charge and 4 penalty points on conviction.  In addition, a person could face a maximum fine of  €2,000 on conviction_*"*




More information here - http://www.transport.ie/viewitem.asp?id=7761&lang=ENG&loc=1887


----------



## z104 (1 May 2008)

Guards do have digital radio now that cannot be scanned. I had noticed guards driving with the mobile phone up to their ear even going around roundabouts in transit vans.

So it appears to be a case of do as I say not as I do.


----------



## SNOWBALL (1 May 2008)

FOR all who are so upset by the actions of guards on phones!!

You can make a complaint to the Garda Síochána Ombudsman Commission in the following ways:If you feel so annoyed about it invest some of your time in pursuing a complaint.If i felt so strongly as some of you do i would report it.*Sure lets us know how you get on with it*

*In Person* 
Call into our headquarters at 150 Abbey Street Upper, Dublin 1
To the Garda Commissioner or any member of An Garda Síochána at any Garda Station
To any member of An Garda Síochána at or above the rank of Chief Superintendent at any place
*In writing* 
Send your complaint in writing to 150 Abbey Street Upper, Dublin 1 
or by fax to 01 814 70 23
Online by using the online complaints form


----------



## shootingstar (1 May 2008)

Right... I`ve just called across the road into the station and i`ve just been told the following - "GARDAI ARE EXEMPT FROM ALL TRAFFIC LAWS"...


----------



## SNOWBALL (1 May 2008)

ha ha ha ..unbelievable attitude !!! 
You still don't get it, do you...its not about being upset ..its illegal 


buffett - you should really check out what is illegal and what is not  before starting a thread.They are exempt so DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## SNOWBALL (1 May 2008)

this is my last post because you are getting yourself worked up about it.
BOTTOM LINE IS THEY ARE EXEMPT ,you and other members of the public may not be happy about it but that is just how it is.As i said before if you need clarifaction and i think you do contact the ombudsman.In the line of work they are exempt but when they are not working they are liable for prosecution just like you and me.I think you have may a the green eyed monster syndrome.I have heard applications are out soon so apply and you can drive with phone while on duty.


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS THEY ARE EXEMPT


 
Which is simply incorrect.

They are exempt *under certain conditions* - one of which is not putting other road users in danger.  

Using a mobile whilst driving clearly does put others in danger, as it has been made illegal for everyone else.


----------



## Satanta (1 May 2008)

SNOWBALL said:


> BOTTOM LINE IS THEY ARE EXEMPT


This is far from a bottom line.

Even if they are/were exempt (I wouldn't claim to know either way, although from the information posted by multiple users I'd tend to think they shouldn't be exempt) it's a dangerous practice which shouldn't be allowed.

There are extremely simple solutions (hands free kits, speaker phones, etc.) which would provide a safe solution to the issue at a fairly neglible cost. To see these being avoided/ignored due to a claimed "exemption" is simply not acceptable from a public safety point of view.


----------



## bamboozle (1 May 2008)

Went past a parked garda van recently and both gardai in it were smoking!!!!!!

The most interesting thing I find with Operation Freeflow at Christmas time is the amount of Gardai that stand at junctions sending text messages or playing with their mobiles


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 May 2008)

As the original question was answered, I have moved the thread to Letting Off Steam.


----------



## truthseeker (1 May 2008)

bamboozle said:


> The most interesting thing I find with Operation Freeflow at Christmas time is the amount of Gardai that stand at junctions sending text messages or playing with their mobiles



And just how do you know that they arent texting headquarters with some vital piece of information to help solve a crime?


----------



## Simeon (1 May 2008)

mercman said:


> Gardai use mobile phones because of scanners. criminals can listen to the two way radios, so they use mobiles to avoid criminals hearing their movements.


Hey Mercman, are you serious? I seem to remember reading an article about Charles Windsor _mobile _talking to his (then) bit-on-the-side .......... and explaining  how he would like to be morphed into something that would fit snugly inside her. Anyway, the whole sorry state of affairs finished up on the front pages of an English sunday paper. So much for the boys-in-blue using them to outfox crimnals!


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2008)

bamboozle said:


> Went past a parked garda van recently and both gardai in it were smoking!!!!!!


Try taking a picture with your mobile phone next time, and send it on to the OTC smokers snitch line with the reg number.


----------



## Fintan (6 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> Which is simply incorrect.
> 
> They are exempt *under certain conditions* - one of which is not putting other road users in danger.



Exactly, I thought the Gardai being "exempt from all traffic laws" only applied when dealing with an emergency?


----------



## liaconn (6 May 2008)

I saw a Garda car speeding the wrong way down a main road in Rathfarnham a couple of years ago, and nearly running into another car and causing a serious accident. The car then turned at top speed into the Garda Station and 3 guards got out carrying sandwiches and headed into the station. I have also regularly seen Garda Cars parked on double yellow lines outside shops while the Guards are inside buying their lunch.


----------



## Caveat (6 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> I saw a Garda car speeding the wrong way down a main road in Rathfarnham a couple of years ago, and nearly running into another car and causing a serious accident. The car then turned at top speed into the Garda Station and 3 guards got out carrying sandwiches and headed into the station.


 
But maybe it was an emergency - how do you know the sandwiches were not under arrest?

They could have been picked up in a local supermarket, suspected of disturbing the peas...


----------



## Purple (6 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> I saw a Garda car speeding the wrong way down a main road in Rathfarnham a couple of years ago, and nearly running into another car and causing a serious accident. The car then turned at top speed into the Garda Station and 3 guards got out carrying sandwiches and headed into the station. I have also regularly seen Garda Cars parked on double yellow lines outside shops while the Guards are inside buying their lunch.



I've seen far worse from the Guards in Rathfarnham...


----------



## Jock04 (6 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> But maybe it was an emergency - how do you know the sandwiches were not under arrest?


 
Hmm.......one of your rasher statements? 

[/quote]


----------



## Purple (6 May 2008)

Caveat said:


> But maybe it was an emergency - how do you know the sandwiches were not under arrest?
> 
> They could have been picked up in a local supermarket, suspected of disturbing the peas...



I hope they didn't end up with egg on their faces...


----------



## liaconn (6 May 2008)

Purple said:


> I've seen far worse from the Guards in Rathfarnham...


 
Don't stop there???


----------



## Purple (6 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> Don't stop there???



I don't want to bore people with a detailed rant but my experiences of my local police have been universally bad to the point of endangering my family on one occasion. Suffice to say that the next time someone breaks into my house the police will be called to clean up the mess, not sort it out.


----------



## Complainer (6 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> I saw a Garda car speeding the wrong way down a main road in Rathfarnham a couple of years ago, and nearly running into another car and causing a serious accident. The car then turned at top speed into the Garda Station and 3 guards got out carrying sandwiches and headed into the station.


You really have to report situations like this if things are ever going to change.


----------



## liaconn (7 May 2008)

I know, but because I lived in Rathfarnham at the time and just down the road from the Garda station I was afraid I'd be hassled everytime I let my car tax go a day out of date etc.


----------



## Purple (7 May 2008)

liaconn said:


> I know, but because I lived in Rathfarnham at the time and just down the road from the Garda station I was afraid I'd be hassled everytime I let my car tax go a day out of date etc.



From the experience of a family member I think your fears were well founded.


----------



## truthseeker (7 May 2008)

Purple said:


> I don't want to bore people with a detailed rant but my experiences of my local police have been universally bad to the point of endangering my family on one occasion. Suffice to say that the next time someone breaks into my house the police will be called to clean up the mess, not sort it out.


 
Please do elaborate, we all enjoy a rant from time to time.


----------

